# Best compatible catfish for African cichlids??



## Burntskin

I am looking to get one or two catfish for a African cichlid tank and was wondering what kind is best compatible as a bottom feeder.. or will atleast survive!


----------



## gmaschke

The synodontis do very well as they rarely get bullied and just push larger cichlids out of their way yet don't bully the cichlids either/. The Multipunctatus actually hunt the fry in the tank very well and cut down on unwanted fry


----------



## Burntskin

awsome.. thanks, I think I might go with the synodotis. I appreciate the advice!


----------



## drungil14

The most popular synodontis are Multipunctatus, Petricola, Eupterus, decorus, and Lucipinnis. But those are just some.


----------



## BenHugs

I have pictus cats which work really well and much easier to find. Striped Raphael will also work if you don't mind never seeing them


----------



## BRANT13

FYI....the multi cats like to be in groups...while two will work theyd appreciate more than that i have 5 in mine as i also started out with 2 and theyre much happier and active with more buddys :wink:


----------



## cindylou

I have syno ( upside down cats ) They are working out great and fun to watch... :fish: :fish:


----------



## Burntskin

BRANT13 said:


> FYI....the multi cats like to be in groups...while two will work theyd appreciate more than that i have 5 in mine as i also started out with 2 and theyre much happier and active with more buddys :wink:


Depending on the size i am probably going to need a few regardless...


----------



## srook23

I have just a regular ole channel cat in with mine and he does good. Just put him in last week. At first they were trying to bully him and he would hae none of it...he started beating them up, now they have left him alone and all is fine.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

how big is your tank? I have a group of 5 S. Lucipinnis and highly recommend them...


----------



## Burntskin

srook23 said:


> I have just a regular ole channel cat in with mine and he does good. Just put him in last week. At first they were trying to bully him and he would hae none of it...he started beating them up, now they have left him alone and all is fine.


Yeah, I am starting to learn that most catfish seem to have a good reputation of defending themselves and its not as big of a worry i had originally thought!


----------



## Burntskin

CichlidWhisperer said:


> how big is your tank? I have a group of 5 S. Lucipinnis and highly recommend them...


It is a 60g long... im not sure if i will need as much as 5, but i am thinking about 3 is a good number depending on the size...do they grow pretty rapidly?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer

If you go with Lucipinnis, I would go with 5-8 for that tank. They stay relatively small, don't bother the fish at all and are really fun to watch playing together. The more you have the more active they are.


----------



## Burntskin

oh ok.... in that case i will go with about 5 or 6 then, thanks


----------



## srook23

Burntskin said:


> srook23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just a regular ole channel cat in with mine and he does good. Just put him in last week. At first they were trying to bully him and he would hae none of it...he started beating them up, now they have left him alone and all is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am starting to learn that most catfish seem to have a good reputation of defending themselves and its not as big of a worry i had originally thought!
Click to expand...

I don't know how well other cats will defend themselves but I know channel cats are mean and they'll eat anything. I had a chinese algae eater get killed and the cat cleaned up the mess for me lol. He eats all the food that falls to the bottom and keeps that clean too.

He's claimed a cave and won't let anyone come in his cave. Reason I decided on a channel cat was because I have some ponds at my camp with catfish in them. When he gets too big he's going in the pond lol.


----------

